# Heat Exchenger Design with Hysys



## عثمان الراوي (29 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لاول مره

heat exchenger design with hysys.rar design with hysys.rar​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي عثمان على هذه المشاركة الروعة وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ..........


----------



## محمود بن حسين (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم سلمت يداك


----------



## ارهينيوس (29 مايو 2009)

واللة مشكورررررررر دكتور عثمان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## smart 88 (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
جاري التحميل .........


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## silicon_100 (23 يوليو 2009)

thank you brother, it's very interesting


----------



## mahelosta (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على هدا المجهود


----------



## المهندس الريدى (8 أغسطس 2009)

_we barak allah feek ya a7ee _
_ thank u 4 all_


----------



## ABOALSARA (19 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممششششششششششكككككووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## miss_oxygen (22 أكتوبر 2009)

تشكرررررررررررررر


----------



## enas2 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## الاصيل222 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي عثمان على هذه المشاركة الروعة وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالدشغل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

للللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللليى مشكور


----------



## abouhashm (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## enas2 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## jassim78 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طلال السعدون (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salman_2011 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## حسين حزام (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## الهندي30 (25 فبراير 2011)

*واللة مشكورررررررر دكتور عثمان وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## safa aldin (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي عثمان على هذه المشاركة الروعة وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
و تستاهل التقييم


----------

